# Reds?



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

So my sister works at the lfs and got these p's from a guy off the street today. She didnt know what kind they were so I stopped in to check them out and told her they were reds. Now I am second guessing myself becuase the coloring does seem a little strange and they are big. The biggest one is easily 10+ inches. So what are your opinions? Here is a link to a video


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really hard to tell from those pictures and the video...the lighting is making it difficult. Most of them look like P. nattereri...however 1 or 2 look like they might be P. piraya. I couldnt see enough detail to really tell.

Next time you go in...look at the eye color. If it is orangish or red...nattereri...if they are clear...might just be piraya.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Really hard to tell from those pictures and the video...the lighting is making it difficult. Most of them look like P. nattereri...however 1 or 2 look like they might be P. piraya. I couldnt see enough detail to really tell.
> 
> Next time you go in...look at the eye color. If it is orangish or red...nattereri...if they are clear...might just be piraya.


Thats kinda what I was thinking. The first one I looked at I was sure was a red but then a couple of the other one threw me off. I'll go back and check the eyes! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

At first I was thinking they were terns... but upon closer inspection... I'm thinking piraya.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

they look like reds, but I think one of em might be a piraya


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think it's hilarious that we're all having such a hard time nailing what a few Pygos are...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I see a couple pirayas

Their mouths are wide open and they're breathing pretty heavy I'd check the water asap


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I only see P.nattereris...

Check for the adipose fins. If they are rayed, they are P.piraya.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

They all look like reds to me...I certainly don't see any Piraya...not one of them has the distinguished "flames"...My initial thoughts were like P-Man's...At first, I also thought Ternetzi..especially in the photos...but once I looked at the video, I said reds, not Piraya...and Feefa is right, those water parameters are out of wack, because of the heavy breathing...either an ammonia spike or lack of oxygen...could easily be corrected though with proper water changes...Either way, beautiful monsters!!..they all rock like a WHITESNAKE concert!!!...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm leaning more towards a nitrite spike because their jaws are wide open


----------

